# Help with new labs



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all -

I am reposting here from the Hashimoto's forum. I'd love some feedback on my most recent labs.

Hi all -

Ladies and gents, wow do I need some help with these labs!

What am I now? Hypo? Hyper? Crazy?

Ranges are in brackets [ ].

Previous Labs - June 2010 - on Synthroid 75

TSH [.45-4.5] = 1.4
FT3 [230-420] = 259
FT4 [.8-1.8]= 1.3

Current Labs - August 2010 - on Synthroid 100
TSH [.45-4.5]= 0.29
FT3 [230-420]= 273
FT4 [.8-1.8]= 1.3

I am so frustrated I could cry.

The last month all of what I thought were hypo symptoms came roaring back, including: 12 lb weight gain, low mood, tired, aches, foggy thinking, massive bloating and swelling. No constipation, though.

My doctor poo pooed my concerns and said I needed a "course correction." He upped my Synthroid to 125. And told me to be patient.

Should I be worried about this TSH? Obviously the doctor isn't - he didn't even mention it to me.

What will happen to my TSH on this increase of Synthroid - do I need to worry about this in advance?

I feel like I am getting nowhere.

Do you have any thoughts on this? I would be very grateful!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Now now, slow and steady wins this race.

Your FT-3 is too low 253 and 279 is low range. Mid range is what you are shooting for and if I am not in mid range I cannot lose a pound, and hae all the symptoms you mention.

Mid range for FT-3 is 325 - ask your doc for a trial of Cytomel vs adding more Synthroid.

Your FT-4 is mid range so it's perfect, the FT-3 or lack of it is your issue.

If this doctor will not do it then go to another - I went to 2 doctors for several years to get the proper meds.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you for your advice!

I find it interesting that despite increasing doses of Synthroid (T4 med, right?) my T4 level doesn't change. I wonder why that is?

I do think I need some T3, but I was in such a bad state when I saw the doctor last time, I didn't have the guts to ask him. That is unlike me, but I just felt foolish.

Is it possible to have a trial of T3, do you think? Like, for 6 weeks to see what it does? Or, does it make more sense to continue with Synthroid and see where that goes?

I am feeling better now that I have cleaned up my diet again. I guess I just can't have sugar or refined grains or it makes my Hashimoto's flare. Bummer, for sure.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Thank you for your advice!
> 
> I find it interesting that despite increasing doses of Synthroid (T4 med, right?) my T4 level doesn't change. I wonder why that is?
> 
> ...


I had a low FT-3 for 3.5 years and increasing my Unithroid barely made my Ft-3 go up. I think you should ask for Cytomel and don;t put a time limit on it - just tell your doc you want to give it a try. If your current doc won't give it to you then go to another doctor.

Chances are you will have to reduce your Synthroid down from your original 100mcg dose once you begin the Cytomel since you are already at mid range.

When you begin the Cytomel start slow - like 1/2 a 5mcg pill split in 2 doses for a few days then increase by adding another 1/4 pill for 3 doses for a few more days then you should e OK if you have no hyper symptoms to take the 5mcg pill split into 2 doses.

The first time I tried Cytomel I hated the hyper and anxious feelings I had but the second time around few years later I did much better with it by easing myself onto it like I said above.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks once again!

If he tries to raise my Synthroid in October, I will ask for a rationale on why we should raise it, and I'll let him know I'd like to try some Cytomel. I would actually prefer to be on one drug only, but as you say, I don't think the FT3 is going to suddenly rise up on slowly increasing doses of Synthroid.

A funny thing: I am always cold. Yesterday, I was getting ready for work and I was sweating like a crazy woman. I had a bit of a panic - oh no, what if I am getting hyper? Guess what? Turn out the a/c on the second floor of my house was broken. I came home from work and it was 87 degrees.

Lesson learned: I will not jump to any conclusions where my thyroid is concerned.:rolleyes:


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Do I need to worry about the low TSH?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What Synthroid dose are you on right now?

You told me on Aug 5th that you were going to ask for Cytomel - how come you didn't?

You need to call you doc and ask for it now before you increase your Synthroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Thanks once again!
> 
> I would actually prefer to be on one drug only, but as you say, I don't think the FT3 is going to suddenly rise up on slowly increasing doses of Synthroid. *It's not a big deal you you just get into the habit - I carry pills with me to keep on my dose schedule*
> 
> ...


We are all in a learning phase so be flexible and try to find a place where you can "be" who you need to "be".


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, indeedy, I was going to ask for some Cytomel. However... my last appointment was an odd one. My doctor is an odd duck. I feel like he is prudent and treating me in a thorough manner, and slowly titrating the Synthroid. But, he also doesn't seem to care a bit about any of my symptoms. And at the time of my last appointment, I was having a lot of them. He literally ignored them and told me to be patient.

I am not at the point where I want to look for another doctor. I actually trust his judgment. But during the last appointment I was not comfortable asking for Cytomel. It just didn't feel like the right time to ask.

The dose was increased from 100 to 125 on 8/13. I go for the next set of labs in early October.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

"We are all in a learning phase so be flexible and try to find a place where you can "be" who you need to "be"."

I concur. I just wish I didn't have to re-learn all about it each and every day


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Yes, indeedy, I was going to ask for some Cytomel. However... my last appointment was an odd one. My doctor is an odd duck. I feel like he is prudent and treating me in a thorough manner, and slowly titrating the Synthroid. But, he also doesn't seem to care a bit about any of my symptoms. And at the time of my last appointment, I was having a lot of them. He literally ignored them and told me to be patient.
> 
> I am not at the point where I want to look for another doctor. I actually trust his judgment. But during the last appointment I was not comfortable asking for Cytomel. It just didn't feel like the right time to ask.
> 
> The dose was increased from 100 to 125 on 8/13. I go for the next set of labs in early October.


I hope it works for you.

As far as TSH - I cannot recall your situation. I have graves antibodies that suppress my TSH. If you have normal/in range Free's and no TSH you are fine as it is most likely suppressed by antibodies.

My doctor doesn't much listen to me either and just looks at my Free's and if in range tells me to stay on the same meds. He ignores my TSH issues and gives me prescriptions I ask for - he's "the best". I have done some testing by reducing my Cytomel by 1/2 to 1/4 pill daily and some anxiety I was having being just above mid range resolved.

All doctors stink in my opinion - that is why YOU have to be direct in asking for the meds you think will work best for you.


----------

